# Raw Feeding?



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sure there is already a thread on this, I just could not find it. I don't want to waste anyones time. 

I am looking into a raw diet for my puppy. I just don't know what to feed,how much and the bennefits of a raw diet. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is the forum to look in....tons of information/threads site links:
B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums 
After you read thru some of the threads on pups, ask any questions that don't have your answers...though I think just about every question has been already asked!
Good for you to want to feed raw!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I am still a little confused on exactly what and how much to feed, but convinced this is the best thing for my puppy. My biggest concern is, I do a lot of back packing and take my dog. I read about taking kibble in those types of situations but will she eat it? Once she gets used to the yummy raw food will she settle for kibble?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use kibble now and then for tracking, my dog will eat it, but not always. 
If you could bring frozen pre-packed raw that may be an option while hiking? I went away for 3 days and had frozen portions I kept in a cooler for my dog. 
Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

depending how hard core you are into backpacking there are a few options like Jane said a cooler with frozen bags of portioned foods works great or if it's like deep into the woods/mountains for days backpacking you can always buy freeze dried raw some requires water to reconstitute some doesnt so those are always options and still raw.

Also everyone starting out feels overwhelmed and wants a 100% set diet in place but raw has so many variables you really can't give one. How old is your puppy and how much does he/she weigh? That can help give you portions to help you start out. You would probably have better responses if you ask in the raw section. Oh also go to rawdogranch.com Laurie has an amazing site with tons of raw info as well as a section on feeding puppies.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I did check out the raw dog ranch website. Like you said I am just overwhelmed. Mina will be 4 months next week and weighs 32 pounds. As for backpacking, my trips are 3 days up to 2 weeks. Since Mina is still so young, we are just doing day hikes. I am just trying to plan for the future. Thank you for all the help. I feel like an idiot!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One thing I do love about raw feeding, if you are travelling and run out of kibble, it may be hard to find the brand you feed....grocery stores always have chicken, beef and pork! Unless you are totally isolated, there is no reason your dog should go hungry(you would be too, I assume)
My rule for feeding growing pups~~ portions were consistent to the dogs adult projected weight, about 2# per day.
I'd bump up or reduce according to the ribs. I fed 3x's a day until about 6 mos, and then added in a midnight snack so pup wouldn't barf bile in the early am hours. After teething, growth seems to plateau, and the same portion's worked~ 1# per meal. Though, the two I fed raw from puppyhood are in the 90# range as adults...


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Thread with links to info on prey model raw


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, I pulled the trigger! I just finished prepping a weeks worth of raw for Mina and tomorrow morning she will be on an all raw diet. I figured I demand a lot out of her so I have to do my part and give her the best care I can. Thanks for all the help and advice. I still have a lot of learning to do but I am off to a good start.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

mycobraracr said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger! I just finished prepping a weeks worth of raw for Mina and tomorrow morning she will be on an all raw diet. I figured I demand a lot out of her so I have to do my part and give her the best care I can. Thanks for all the help and advice. I still have a lot of learning to do but I am off to a good start.


 
Yay! Good luck. I just switched mine to the all Raw diet, also.

Make sure you read the Raw section on here. Read the threads at the top..the Stickies. Great advice in there. Good sample menus also. You can read how other's switch up with tons of different foods. Also read about the supplements that people add with the raw diet. My personal favorite....the before and after pictures. WOW


----------

